# Resources > Education Center >  >  Schools

## Lucid83

http://www.dreamtree.com/Resources/Education.htm

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Another member that likes to use the wonders of Dream Tree   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  

This is one of my fav sites on the internet , the information is excellent.

I looked at this earlier in the year and realised they have a program in the UK (Wales I think it was). I was considering looking for more information on the course.

I would love to study "Dreaming" as a subject, that would be so cool.

----------


## Merck

I would love to major in Dreaming if I felt there was much of a career in the field.

----------

